# Picky eater... help!



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been agonizing over Annabelle's diet for a while... especially now that the vet thinks she's coming down with a liver ailment. 

The breeder I got Annie from had her on a mix of a bunch of different Purina foods and a Blue Buffalo food. I fed her this until the mix ran out, but she never really ate much of it. I just thought she was a dainty eater. All she'd really eat was the Kitten Chow. So when the bag ran out I just bought more Kitten Chow and Chicken Soup Lite, which I mixed in with it gradually. The thing is Annabelle won't touch the Chicken Soup stuff. All she would eat was the kitten chow. I know this is junk and I want to wean her off of it, but I don't know what to try next. I feel like there are so many options. She's lost a bit of weight (she's not even really into the chow anymore, either) and I'm very concerned. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried crushing or softening the food in warm water to make it easier to eat/more appealing? I wonder if she is not hungry, doesn't like it, or can't eat it... I would try wet kitten food, heated up. Whatever it is that is keeping her from eating, canned kitten food might help. If it is appetizing and easy to eat, she might gobble it up. 

Have you tried Royal Canin BabyCat 34? It has very small kibbles and is high in fat. I've never met an animal that wouldn't eat all that was offered. 

Hope you are able to find out why she is eating so little, or is so picky, soon!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can also try feeding her some baby food. Most like the chicken and broth or if you can find the gerber meat sticks they seem to love them too. You can also try some baby food fruit and vegetables. LizardGirl is right about the Royal Canin babycat, I haven't seen a hedgie that won't eat it yet. Its small pieces and seems easier for them to eat.

You should pick up some Hills A/D from the vet as well, in case you have to syringe feed her. I had to do that with my girl that had a URI and she would wait for it. She just loved it.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Ohhh, those are both great ideas. I have her on Kitten food already, so I will prepare it warm for her tonight. Growing up I had a dog who had a sensitive mouth and would only eat food after it had been doused in water; I wonder if Annabelle is the same way?

If that doesn't work, I will definitely pick up some Royal Canin. I am so worried. 

Does the Hills stuff require a prescription? If she doesn't improve in a couple days I will call and get some.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

My vet will let me buy cans without prescription. They were $1.30 a can, I think. I'm not sure if all vets will let you buy them without a medical reason, though.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can buy it at your vet without a prescription, its just sold the same as any pet food, its not medicated or anything its just a food thats high in nurtrients and very easy to syringe feed. I pay just under $2 for it here, and a can lasts quite awhile.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She needs to be eating now either being syringe fed or if she eats on her own. If she is heading into FLD, waiting a couple of days could mean life or death for her. Once FLD starts, they don't want to eat on their own. viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4026

Get some Hills A/D and start syringe feeding her every 3-4 hours. She needs to take in at least 3-4 mls, 3 or 4 times per day. That's the minimum and more is better.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you once again for all the replies, everyone.

I mixed up her kitten chow with water and made a kind of paste out of it (it isn't that fine in consistency, though). She hasn't tried it yet, but she also hasn't woken up yet. She has never been a big eater, but now it's getting really bad.

I will go to the vet first thing tomorrow morning to get the Hills food. Would I also be able to get a syringe at the vet's? I'm assuming it would have to be a very small one.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You can get syringes from the vet, and also if you go into Target/Walmart/any pharmacy they will usually give you one or two for free.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

you're going to want to get a syringe that is at least 5mls or 5cc size. You need to feed her at least 3-4 mls each time so a smaller syringe is a pain as it needs to keep being refilled.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I'm hoping the A/D food might help. 

I was snuggling her earlier this evening, then put her back in her cage. I removed her Igloo so she couldn't dart right into it like she always does. She ended up going over to her food bowl and having a few bites of the wet kitten food, then went back and had more. I let her be, then checked back in about an hour and noticed she had put a small dent in the bowl. (She has her Igloo back now.) Maybe her mouth really is sore?


----------

